# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Time For Another Giveaway !!!



## Kevin

Attempting to express a small token of my appreciation for everyone's fundraising efforts, I think it's time for another member "contest". We all love these fun threads and while the prize itself is not much, it's not a bag of popcorn either. I will reveal the prize and the particulars later tonight or maybe next year. In the meantime who wants to play? :no dice. more please:




Edit: 16Jun2012 13:33

Here's the actual one up for giveaway. The Dremel tool shown outside the case and the other accessories and attachments are not part of the giveaway. They are shown only to give you an idea of what the tool looks like. The chainsaw chain sharpening attachment does not come with the kit - I am showing it mainly to show how versatile this tool is. I have not used the sharpening attachment yet . . . . 

[attachment=6785]


The back of the carton show exactly what does come with the kit:

[attachment=6786]

It appears that the random number generator is the best way to give this tool away. So . . . I will hold another drawing in a day or two whenever we have enough participants. So I will begin numbering everyone who has posted and those who follow can begin taking their number in turn once they post.


----------



## chippin-in

im in

#1


----------



## EricJS

You can count on me to play!

#2


----------



## BassBlaster

Sure I'll play along!!!

#3


----------



## Twig Man

I do I do

#4


----------



## Kevin

Okay great we already have a lot of interest. Now the entry fee is only $100 but man you ought to see this bag of switches! Best bag of switches you ever saw!  

Okay okay I'll give a hint. The prize is not wood it's a tool. :yes:

Retails for $250 sells for ~$130 on amazon and has lots and lots of great reviews. I was actually given three of these by the manufacturer of the tool for doing a review of the tool. They were only supposed to send one but . . . . 

I use two of them regularly but have never opened the third one so it is new in the box. It's only handy as a third hand though so maybe we just forget the whole thing. 

:dunno:

:rofl2:


----------



## Twig Man

as erkel used to say"whatch u talkin about willis":rofl2::lolol: I dont think it was erkel but you know the lil fella Im talkin about


----------



## Final Strut

Sound interesting, I'll Play

#7


----------



## Kevin

Twig Man said:


> as erkel used to say"whatch u talkin about willis":rofl2::lolol: I dont think it was erkel but you know the lil fella Im talkin about



No John I swear I have no idea what you're talking about but I'll take your word for it. I do know Erckel was the funny kid with big glasses but that's all I know (?). 

I guess you know even less about the prize though. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Twig Man

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> as erkel used to say"whatch u talkin about willis":rofl2::lolol: I dont think it was erkel but you know the lil fella Im talkin about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No John I swear I have no idea what you're talking about but I'll take your word for it. I do know Erckel was the funny kid with big glasses but that's all I know (?).
> 
> I guess you know even less about the prize though.
> 
> :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k

Here you go Kevin


----------



## justturnin

I'm all in with a pair of duces.....

#8


----------



## kweinert

I'll play along. 

What more do we need to know other than the prize is coming from Kevin?

Ken

#9


----------



## JMC

Can't resist a shot at getting another tool, count me in.

#10


----------



## DKMD

I'm interested... Being that I'm more or less faithful to my lathe, feel free to eliminate me from the running if you think I wouldn't/couldn't use 'it'.

#11


----------



## BangleGuy

DKMD said:


> I'm interested... Being that I'm more or less faithful to my lathe, feel free to eliminate me from the running if you think I wouldn't/couldn't use 'it'.



Ditto's for me. My wife calls my lathe 'the Mistress'... and my mistress is feeling lonely lately!:rotflmao3:

#12


----------



## The_Architect_23

Me Too! 

#13


----------



## Final Strut

BangleGuy said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested... Being that I'm more or less faithful to my lathe, feel free to eliminate me from the running if you think I wouldn't/couldn't use 'it'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto's for me. My wife calls my lathe 'the Mistress'... and my mistress is feeling lonely lately!:rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


HAHA my wife says the exact same thing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm in, I'll take the bait! A tool? like a mouse trap and cheese:lolol:

#14


----------



## txpaulie

You've peaked my interest, Kev...

Whatcha got..?

p

#15


----------



## Kevin

txpaulie said:


> You've peaked my interest, Kev...
> 
> Whatcha got..?
> 
> p



I'm gonna take a pic of the actual one later but this is it. Not much like I said but still a great tool I love mine. That one does not come with a case but the one I have to give away does. 

Now for some way to give this thing away . . . 



:dunno:

:feedback:


----------



## Twig Man

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've peaked my interest, Kev...
> 
> Whatcha got..?
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a pic of the actual one later but this is it. Not much like I said but still a great tool I love mine. That one does not come with a case but the one I have to give away does.
> 
> Now for some way to give this thing away . . .
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :feedback:
Click to expand...


Believe it or not Kevin I do know alot about these LOL.


----------



## Kevin

Twig Man said:


> Believe it or not Kevin I do know alot about these LOL.



The tool or giveaways? 

:i_dunno:


----------



## The_Architect_23

cordless :wacko1::wacko1:
me likey also


----------



## Twig Man

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not Kevin I do know alot about these LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool or giveaways?
> 
> :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


The tool


----------



## txpaulie

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've peaked my interest, Kev...
> 
> Whatcha got..?
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a pic of the actual one later but this is it. Not much like I said but still a great tool I love mine. That one does not come with a case but the one I have to give away does.
> 
> Now for some way to give this thing away . . .
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :feedback:
Click to expand...


Got it!

Pick a number 'tween one and one hundred...:i_dunno:

Okay...:scratch_one-s_head:

Now box it up and send it south!

p


----------



## Kevin

SO do we want to have another lottery type drawing where I used the random number generator like the Luck O' The Irish contest? I'm open for ideas. 

Maybe something like whoever comes up with the best idea to give it away wins it. 



:dontfeedthetrolls:
:wasntme:
:wasntme2:


----------



## BassBlaster

I have an idea. Whoever ships the largest box/crate/truckload of pine to :roypine: wins!!!!! How great would it be for him to post pics of his driveway full of pallets of beautiful pine turning blanks!?!


----------



## The_Architect_23

Random Is Always... Well Random. Fair.
Howeverrrr What If It Was A " Make A Project That Would Benefit From The Use Of This Prize "
Example: Lathe Mounted Dremel Engraver-Stein Capable Of What A Router Would Do On A Large Lathe! Muahahahah.... :dash2: Ok Back To Reality. 

But That Would Be Difficult, Especially As There Are Many Members With Different Talents.
Example: Pen Turning Contest * Only Turners Would Do Well Most Likely Versus Only Flat Workers *


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like the random generator thing. But I am out of this one as I have a corded one that suits me just fine with a bunch of attachments. I would rather let others that can use it have a fair chance at winning it. I thought maybe you were giving away a sawmill or something:lolol:


----------



## JMC

How about "Hi my name is James and I'm WOODAHOLIC #1" then do the RNG thingy.:hookup:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I like the random generator thing. But I am out of this one as I have a corded one that suits me just fine with a bunch of attachments. I would rather let others that can use it have a fair chance at winning it. I thought maybe you were giving away a sawmill or something:lolol:



Greg if I had the means I would give you and Robert both a sawmill because you both deserve one in my book. Nice gesture of you to pass but I am not surprised - I don't think we have a single greedy soul in this community.


----------



## Twig Man

What about guess the wood contest. You could start out with a small section of the wood pictured and every day add a little more detail until someone can identify the correct species of wood. Just a thought


----------



## Kevin

Twig Man said:


> What about guess the wood contest. You could start out with a small section of the wood pictured and every day add a little more detail until someone can identify the correct species of wood. Just a thought



That's actually a great idea for a contest - not this one but it has wings. I think in the Wood ID section we should encourage members to start threads like that and the winner gets the piece of mystery wood once identified. that's a great idea John. 

By the way I have just been opening today's mail and my wife and I are sounding like a pair of perfect turkeys "talking" to each other. I'm going to make a post tomorrow but you went WAY over the top my friend. I cannot believe what you sent. We are truly humbled. I knew you were talented but these calls are serious tools. Terry immediately asked me "Honey do we have wild turkeys here!?" 

I said scratch that slate baby and I'll gobble gobble. :rotflmao3:

I actually think these are better than any viagra lol!

Thank you John these truly are some kind of gorgeous and music to the ears - will post them tomorrow.


----------



## Twig Man

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about guess the wood contest. You could start out with a small section of the wood pictured and every day add a little more detail until someone can identify the correct species of wood. Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a great idea for a contest - not this one but it has wings. I think in the Wood ID section we should encourage members to start threads like that and the winner gets the piece of mystery wood once identified. that's a great idea John.
> 
> By the way I have just been opening today's mail and my wife and I are sounding like a pair of perfect turkeys "talking" to each other. I'm going to make a post tomorrow but you went WAY over the top my friend. I cannot believe what you sent. We are truly humbled. I knew you were talented but these calls are serious tools. Terry immediately asked me "Honey do we have wild turkeys here!?"
> 
> I said scratch that slate baby and I'll gobble gobble. :rotflmao3:
> 
> I actually think these are better than any viagra lol!
> 
> Thank you John these truly are some kind of gorgeous and music to the ears - will post them tomorrow.
Click to expand...


Glad they arrived and you and your wife need to go get my big tom this spring


----------



## BassBlaster

bigcouger said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an idea. Whoever ships the largest box/crate/truckload of pine to :roypine: wins!!!!! How great would it be for him to post pics of his driveway full of pallets of beautiful pine turning blanks!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres that damm Ban button or dislike button :i_dunno::i_dunno:
Click to expand...


You cant ban me, I'm pretty sure I'm the one who referred you to this never ending supply of crazy cool wood so HA!!!!!:rofl2:


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm in if theres room.

#17


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> SO do we want to have another lottery type drawing where I used the random number generator like the Luck O' The Irish contest? I'm open for ideas.
> 
> Maybe something like whoever comes up with the best idea to give it away wins it.
> 
> 
> 
> :dontfeedthetrolls:
> :wasntme:
> :wasntme2:




Hey, I know! Whoever comes up with the best idea to give it away wins it!

:rotflmao3:


----------



## chippin-in

I too have a corded one that I butcher stuff with 

So I will pass and let someone else have a chance. Those dremels are cool tools. Years ago I used to trim my dogs toenails with one...they work good on wood too.

Robert


----------



## Kevin

chippin-in said:


> .... Years ago I used to trim my dogs toenails with one......



Get a few stares from the Missus did ya?


----------



## Kevin

The thread has been updated and the item is shown in the original post. Anyone who has not entered the numbering picks up with #18 next. So whomever has not entered, that next member to post will assign to him or herself the number 18. The next member 19 etc. 

Robert I did not see where you removed yourself until I had numbered everyone. You have a corded one but not a cordless one so I suggest you maintain your #1 position because I have a corded one also but this is like night and day using a cordless. I will probably never touch the corded one again. 

Greg? I would take a number too you will thank me if you win.


----------



## chippin-in

Kevin said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Years ago I used to trim my dogs toenails with one......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a few stares from the Missus did ya?
Click to expand...


It was her idea...lol


----------



## chippin-in

Kevin said:


> Robert I did not see where you removed yourself until I had numbered everyone. You have a corded one but not a cordless one so I suggest you maintain your #1 position because I have a corded one also but this is like night and day using a cordless. I will probably never touch the corded one again.
> 
> Greg? I would take a number too you will thank me if you win.



Thanks Kevin


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I have a corded one also but this is like night and day using a cordless. I will probably never touch the corded one again.
> 
> Greg? I would take a number too you will thank me if you win.


ok ok, twist my arm, I'll play. Thanks Kevin

#18


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin

May I please be #19. I could use it to clean my teeth after a nice meal of burl

:jtaew:

:kowea:


----------



## CodyS

Perfect for coral propagation  

Of coarse extra postage charges apply for me 

#20


----------



## gvwp

Count me in. Number 21.


----------



## Kevin

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Perfect for coral propagation
> 
> Of coarse extra postage charges apply for me
> 
> #20



Cody if you win I will cover the extra postage.


----------



## Kevin

Looks like we may have maxed out on the number of contestants. I'll go to the random.org generator this afternoon/evening sometime and let it pick a winner. Thanks to all who participated. 

Anyone else wants to join I'll keep it open until right before I have the number picked, and I'll close the thread right before I do it just so anyone who takes a number is in under the gun.


----------



## jteagle6977

I guess I'm 22


----------



## Kevin

I had to do a double-take when I got the result. 

[attachment=6864]

[attachment=6865]

jteagle6977 you must be living right. You were the last to join but you won anyway. 

Congratualtions!!!



PM your shipping address and I'll get it headed your way.


----------



## BassBlaster

Congrats!!! I'll trade you a custom handmade pen for it!!:rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950

Congrats to the last minute entrant. Some times I guess it pays to procrastinate............


----------



## Twig Man

Congrats!!


----------



## Bluestingray

Awesome tool! i have 2. Congrats!


----------



## CodyS

dang! I was really hoping for this one!

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## Kevin

Ryan,

Could you call your brother and tell him to send me his address? He signs in regularly but I don't think he's seeing this thread or something. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## LoneStar

Thats funny, I hadnt read this thread in a couple days either. He probably figured with his luck, he didnt stand a chance :teethlaugh:

Left him a message, he's probably at the Nursing Home with Dad.


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> Thats funny, I hadnt read this thread in a couple days either. He probably figured with his luck, he didnt stand a chance :teethlaugh:
> 
> Left him a message, he's probably at the Nursing Home with Dad.



Thanks Ryan! 

:thanx:


----------



## jteagle6977

I can't belive I won. I want to thank Kevin for having this giveaway first of all.
Then thanks to the whole WB family, a family that I'm proud to be part of.  :irishjig: :irishjig:  

Kevin sent you a pm


----------



## jteagle6977

Hey Joe I have a 2x2x12 block of basswood. That has a wood spirt just waiting to be released see if I can help him out of there. If he comes to life and ends up at your place I have no control of him.   :teethlaugh:


----------



## jteagle6977

I recived my Dremel today and some pretty cool looking FBE samples. I haven't had much time today other than to put battery on the charger. The next 2 days don't look any better I will be helping a buddy repot about 600 orchids. So it will be monday before I will have chance to play with my new toy.
Again I want to thank the whole Woodbarter family for making this all posiable. A big thank you gose out to Kevin for the foresight of putting this forum together for all to enjoy.

Thank You,
John


----------

